# GLAD I HAVE ROOM TO RUN TRAINS



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone sent me this ideo. Sure glad I am fortunate enough to not have to do what these folks have to do to make a living.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

seems to be a place with high population density...


----------

